# صور روعة لقمرة القيادة في طائرات الأيربص والبوينج



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أعزائي الكرام أقدم لكم اليوم صور لقمرة قيادة بعض طائرات الأيربص والبوينج أتمني أن تنال أعجابكم ورضاكم

لنبدأ بالأيربص:-

*Airbus A320 panel*​




*Airbus A330 panel*​




*Airbus A340-600 panel*​




*Airbus A380 panel*​




والأن البوينج:-

*Boeing 717 panel*​




*Boeing 757 panel*​




*Boeing 767 panel*​




*Next generation Boeing 767-400 panel*​




*Boeing 777 panel*​




*Boeing 777-200LR panel*​




*Boeing 787 panel*​




*Boeing 787 panel*​





أتمنا أن تكون نالت رضاكم وأعجابكم​


----------



## إبن الوهاب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

خالص الشكر الجزيل علي هذه الصور الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

أتمنا أن تكون نالت رضاكم وأعجابكم


----------



## moh0850 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا اي الكريم وبالتوفيق


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## شفق الصباح (30 أبريل 2010)

ياراجل أستحي علي وجهك شوية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123014.html

أين أدارة المنتدي


----------



## eng_amw (4 مايو 2010)

عاشت ايدك يا ورده


----------



## بودى59 (16 مايو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## dreams1804 (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز


----------



## المهندس الاو (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هزه الصور


----------

